# My grow room...should i get a new one?



## SHOT (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi! I want to show you my grow room which i'm growing in it my 4 plants(they were 8 but i got 4 males). 50×60cm with 100cm height. In my new WW growth i think i'm gonna grow just 1 plant in it... or should i make a new one? 

View attachment 2016-03-31 11.49.31.jpg


View attachment 2016-03-31 11.50.42.jpg


View attachment 2016-03-31 11.50.10.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 31, 2016)

hey Marc, i am following you around this morning. Flat white paint is better reflection than foil or anything else.. I hate to tell you but I would tear down that foil and paint it white, your plants will thank you.
You are in rapid learning faze,,, good for you!


----------



## SHOT (Mar 31, 2016)

Hahahahaha. I'm learning faster because ur helping me in many things! Do u mean just white paint?


----------



## yarddog (Mar 31, 2016)

Regular old flat white paint.   You'll love how easy it is!  Your plants will love it too!


----------



## SHOT (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------



## zem (Mar 31, 2016)

marc the dimensions of the box can barely fit a 250w hps, what is your light? and that fan probably won't cut it... imo you have to set your goals and plan accordingly. how much do you want to harvest? how much space and funds can you put in this? etc... the white paint needs to be matt white no glossy


----------



## SHOT (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm using 150W HPS. And in my opinion i will grow 1 plant only, it will grow better than having more plants in that. The fan is running perfectly, no heat at all! In the next months i think i'm making half of my closet a grow room it would be better than this one.


----------



## zem (Mar 31, 2016)

that's cool, for 150w it looks right. I suggest that you fix your wiring whenever you can, like make everything more proper the insulation and connections, and place the timers and stuff in an electric box or something, you got the idea, just make everything proper and safe. keep us posted on what's growing


----------



## SHOT (Mar 31, 2016)

Ohh yea ur right for more safety i should fix that... just waiting my WW from nirvana


----------



## SHOT (Mar 31, 2016)

So excited for that omg!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 1, 2016)

Fan is for more than heat control.  Plants need a continual supply of fresh air all the time the lights are on for proper photosynthesis.  You may get by with that fan for a bit, but you will need something better.  I also worry a bout hid lighting and cardboard boxes...


----------



## SHOT (Apr 1, 2016)

Yes i agree i should get a bigger fan fir fresher air. How can i make a mkre secured one... i mean this one is made of wood"thickness about 1.2cm" it can hurn easily.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2016)

We don't want a fire in your "grow room"


----------



## SHOT (Apr 1, 2016)

I should make a safer one... when i get money i will make it with flat white paint. That would be perfect


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 2, 2016)

If that is wood, you can paint it.  Regardless of what it looks like, foil is a very poor reflector of light, so ditch it now. I am also somewhat concerned with the electrical connections I can see (no offense, but they look poorly taped)  and the electrical stuff on the floor where it can get wet and create a hazard.

Safety first.  Coming home to a burned out house and the cops waiting for you is the last thing you want to risk.


----------



## zem (Apr 2, 2016)

just what THG is sayin, if you do not intend to make it bigger, no need to build a new box, it is okay just paint it and make it safe. place all electric well above ground preferably on brick the timers and switches in proper boxes


----------



## SHOT (Apr 2, 2016)

Soon i'll buy the white foam


----------



## zem (Apr 2, 2016)

marcmatar221 said:


> Soon i'll buy the white foam



i think you mean polystyrene boards, that's very flammable stuff


----------



## SHOT (Apr 2, 2016)

Yes i found it really useful for my case...


----------



## zem (Apr 2, 2016)

it is great for insulation, just keep it far from heat and electric. line the box from the outside. you can use pva glue, that would make it stick tight. if you chose to line your box from inside, you still have to paint them to get anything decent as reflection


----------



## SHOT (Apr 2, 2016)

Yess ur right pva is the best for these things. I have a gallon.


----------



## SHOT (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks for ur infos zem and mods!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 2, 2016)

So marc, listen to those guys. THG taught me almost everything i know about growing pot.  And i grow some goood pot. lol


----------



## SHOT (Apr 3, 2016)

Hahahaha i will dudette i will!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 3, 2016)

Thank you,
your friend,
dudette.


----------



## KSL (Apr 4, 2016)

Panda plastic is an easy, cheap reflector for inside the cab.  You could wrap the outside in it to, black side out, if your trying to light proof.

What's the foam for?


----------



## SHOT (Apr 5, 2016)

KsL, i'm going to use something similar to panda plastic. I will post it soon, i just need to finish my exams


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 5, 2016)

I found that I like flat white paint as well as anything.  I started out many many moons ago with mylar, which I came to hate.  It is simply so hard to work with, does not clean well, and only has those great reflective numbers if it is hung straight  with no wrinkles (almost an impossibilitgy).  From there, I went on to panda film.  I liked it, but you still had to attach it t the walls somehow, leaving nail/staple holes and/or tape residue.  Now, I just keep flat white paint around.  It is incredibly cheap, washes well, is available everywhere, and is so easy to deal with when you need to take a grow room down .  I am still cussing some self stick mylar that was in a grow closet I recently had to turn back into a real closet.

I am not sure what you are planning on using, but keep in mind that just bcause something looks reflective does not mean it is.  For instance, flat white paint is far superior at reflecting light back than glossy paint.  Foil is also a very poor reflector of light.  So before you buy something that. might look reflective (but might now be), make sure that it is going to do what you want it to.  I would suggest passing your ideas by the people here to be sure you do not buy something that looks reflective but is not.


----------



## SHOT (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm gonna buy 1 board, take a picture of it and then you'll help me. Thanks THG


----------



## KSL (Apr 5, 2016)

Agreed, panda plastic is still pretty annoying.

I do find it handy for its light blocking ability though, reflectivity wise the paint is more permanent and easier to clean for sure but it doesn't help block light leaks.  I always overlap the seams in my cab with panda plastic, it's an easy way to lightproof.

My favorite use for it though is building a custom fit shallow pan on the bottom of the cab, a back up tray that'll stop anything from hitting the floor even in the worst case scenario.


----------



## SHOT (Apr 5, 2016)

I see... i will try to buy it also and the good thing that its cheap! Not bad idea guys


----------



## zem (Apr 5, 2016)

This reflection thing is taking way too much planning IMO. for the interior of that small box, all you would need is a small amount of flat white paint and a brush, it cant get any cheaper. for light proofing, you can use foil tape on the corners from the outside, to make it more rigid, PVA is your answer, using that same brush you used for painting and maybe some little water to thin the pva some. You might even find it fun, and do the exterior just for the looks of it  if you mean by boards, the white polystyrene boards, they are not reflective but paintable. they will not really solve the lightproofing issue. the tricky part is the door, but panda film cannot solve that anyway, you either need a legit door or a foolproof methid like a black curtain over your door.  i hope this helps


----------



## Joe420Camel (Apr 5, 2016)

.

I use 2" of Velcro around the border of my (cardboard) door.

Mylar... seemed like a good idea at the time (too)

:48: 

View attachment PICT0022.jpg


----------



## SHOT (Apr 6, 2016)

Nice oneeee!!!


----------



## ElizabethMunk (Jul 27, 2016)

I agree a white paint would be much better.


----------



## SHOT (Jul 27, 2016)

I used white foam, the most white one and used glue and everything is going fine till now


----------



## zem (Jul 27, 2016)

White foam is white but not nearly as reflective as matt white paint. the good news: you can easily paint over it to increase reflection. You will only notice the difference if you had side by side controlled environment, but it is science, the more reflection=more light=more growth


----------



## SHOT (Jul 27, 2016)

Yea ur right zem, i will make these things after my exams.


----------

